# what is bogwood



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

what is bogwood just drift wood


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes drift wood from a bog.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

there are specific types of trees, but I dont know what they are


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> there are specific types of trees, but I dont know what they are


 Oak, Pine, Dog wood ....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You may also want to be careful with certain roots which exude a poison, such as bamboo and /or Nightshade family.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i heard drift wood isnt good for the tank for a few reasons anyone know anything about it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What about pieces of wood from needle trees, like fir or cedar?
Are they suitable for an aquarium, and can you really get rid of all the resin in it, by boiling it or whatever?

I don't have any plans, I'm just wondering... :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

mbraun15 said:


> i heard drift wood isnt good for the tank for a few reasons anyone know anything about it


 properly prepared driftwood is great for the tank, and even better for the fish. Makes it more natural. If it is not properly prepared it could cause problems. Look at Nate's preparation for driftwood if you dont know how.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah keep a pleco if you can too, the will help polish the driftwood for you, the live off of the wood and algae on the wood

There are specific types of wood though that are best for driftwood, I just cannot remember what types


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

My pleco likes it, but one of the crayfish is always working it over, picking through the cracks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

also some driftwood can slowly alter your pH usually by dropping the value. But this is very slowly done and usually not problems arise from this aspect


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Mine tinted my water a little bit. Its a nice "tea" color. I like the way it looks. Its still nice and clear.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Remember to bleech then boil then rinse. And you can use aqur salt in the boiling.


----------

